# Rare photos of GGG



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

*Once upon a time in Kazakstan*










*With Alvarez*










*With Ward*


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Not a great size difference between Ward and GGG, a bit surprised. Not such a physical mismatch after all.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

From Russia said:


> *Once upon a time in Kazakstan*


Typical ex-Soviet Union countries' style picture. :yep


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Typical ex-Soviet Union countries' style picture. :yep


Complete with the sportwear track pants and the leather and fur lined jackets :lol: They look like Niko Bellic :yep


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

What's his wife look like


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Complete with the sportwear track pants and the leather and fur lined jackets :lol: They look like Niko Bellic :yep


:rofl

I bet you they were also rocking this kind of shoes with those track pants :


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Not a great size difference between Ward and GGG, a bit surprised. Not such a physical mismatch after all.


How much does Ward weigh come fight night usually? I heard GGG was at 170lbs for Macklin


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Tyler-Durden said:


> :rofl
> 
> I bet you they were also rocking this kind of shoes with those track pants :


:lol: Exactly. Love that Eastern Euro dress sense, at any moment they're ready for a business meeting or a session at the gym with their style:deal


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> :rofl
> 
> I bet you they were also rocking this kind of shoes with those track pants :












:hey


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

How else are you supposed to pick up a lady if you don't comply?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone else thinks he looks like a geek.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

He has that terrible eastern block fashion sense. :rofl

Alvarez + Ward pics are great.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Cute xx


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> :lol: Exactly. Love that Eastern Euro dress sense, at any moment they're ready for a business meeting or a session at the gym with their style:deal


:rofl It's Genius when you think about it !



Rudolph said:


> :hey


Here's a good one. :yep I don't get what's the utility of the track pants though. It was probably winter or something.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> What's his wife look like












Delicious and beautiful Karavay


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

man he couldn't be more eastern european if he tried


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> :rofl It's Genius when you think about it !
> 
> Here's a good one. :yep I don't get what's the utility of the track pants though. It was probably winter or something.


Summer variant


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> :lol: Exactly. Love that Eastern Euro dress sense, at any moment they're ready for a business meeting or a session at the gym with their style:deal


:lol:


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> :lol: Exactly. Love that Eastern Euro dress sense, at any moment they're ready for a business meeting or a session at the gym with their style:deal


lol Okay that was a good one.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Typical ex-Soviet Union countries' style picture. :yep


They look like bad-asses, tbf.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> They look like bad-asses, tbf.


They are. Eastern Europe is a jungle mate. But that group picture has probably been taken in Germany.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golovkin is the Euro-Mayweather equivalent to fashion sense :rofl :rofl Fur hat, splash pants and a leather jacket.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Canelo lookin babyfaced there.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Golovkin is the Euro-Mayweather equivalent to fashion sense :rofl :rofl Fur hat, splash pants and a leather jacket.


Lmfao this is true. Floyd has all the money in the world yet he cant dress to save his life. This thread brings the lulz.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

nvs said:


> Lmfao this is true. Floyd has all the money in the world yet he cant dress to save his life. This thread brings the lulz.












:lol: atsch


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> How much does Ward weigh come fight night usually? I heard GGG was at 170lbs for Macklin


GGG is probably wearing 3 jumpers.

Ward is too big for GGG.

Ward has been talking about moving to 175 because he is finding it troublesome to make 168, whilst GGG is talking about moving to 154.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Fixed it for you



>


Here are few more:


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: atsch


What the gay!?

As the old esb poster TooPretty used to say... Floyd learnt to dress from copying others, he went from having ugly ass dress sense to some fresh outfits but every time he tries to dress himself he looks lie that!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Looks like May is wearing a brand name life jacket :lol: Still the man though :deal


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Eastern Europeans need to worry less about their fashion sense and more about their utterly shit hole economy.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime;dw325096 said:


> :lol: atsch


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

those boots lmao


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

you know floyd has yes men like crazy when they let him leave the house like that. " Floyd those boots look great". "an that vest to go with them"


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

mark for later.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

russian wedding dress code


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: atsch


Floyd trying to tap into that Eastern Euro fanbase.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Just needs some trackpants :lol:


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Just needs some trackpants :lol:


At least GGG had men's jacket, haha


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Just needs some trackpants :lol:


Dear lord :rofl :rofl


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

From Russia said:


>


:lol: brilliant :rofl


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Just needs some trackpants :lol:


:lol: at the fucking paddy cap he's wearing. Its like something my grandfather would wear.

We should rededicate this thread to boxers with the shitest fashion sense actually, makes for some funny viewing.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Eastern Europeans need to worry less about their fashion sense and more about their utterly shit hole economy.


Pretty much like the rest of the world eh?:yep


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

From Russia said:


> russian wedding dress code


Oh my fucking god :rofl


Sportofkings said:


> :lol: at the fucking paddy cap he's wearing. Its like something my grandfather would wear.
> 
> We should rededicate this thread to boxers with the shitest fashion sense actually, makes for some funny viewing.


I like the cap ops


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Just needs some trackpants :lol:


The Rocky 4 look...


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Rudolph said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Stank-on-ya (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol some got pics... Think Floyd gets alot of his Gucci schitt made by Dapper Dan, he cuts up real Gucci or Louis etc and puts it onto items of clothing creating one off pieces (life jackets etc haha) He used to make a fortune in the 80s at his Harlem store, all the rappers and dealers like Alpo and them used get all the stuff from there, Tyson knocked out Mitch Green outside his store...


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Delicious and beautiful Karavay


Triple G did good for himself :good


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: atsch


That outfit costs more than some of our entire wardrobes. That's Luis Vuitton.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Abraham said:


> That outfit costs more than some of our entire wardrobes. That's Luis Vuitton.


so does this outfit










Doesn't make it cool.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Relentless said:


> so does this outfit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. FMJ's problem is that he throws on a bunch of expensive shit and thinks it looks good. Below is a prime example. (link, because my screen freezes when I try to post a pic) Nice shirt, nice jacket, but considering they are the same exact pattern, it looks silly when paired together.

http://www.upscalehype.com/wp-conte...olo-Shirt-Victor-Ortiz-Press-Conference-4.jpg


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Abraham said:


> True. FMJ's problem is that he throws on a bunch of expensive shit and thinks it looks good. Below is a prime example. (link, because my screen freezes when I try to post a pic) Nice shirt, nice jacket, but considering they are the same exact pattern, it looks silly when paired together.
> 
> http://www.upscalehype.com/wp-conte...olo-Shirt-Victor-Ortiz-Press-Conference-4.jpg


yeah looked silly but that example isn't too bad tbh


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Abraham said:


> True. FMJ's problem is that he throws on a bunch of expensive shit and thinks it looks good. Below is a prime example. (*link, because my screen freezes when I try to post a pic*) Nice shirt, nice jacket, but considering they are the same exact pattern, it looks silly when paired together.


Dude that shit happens to me to. :fire What's the matter ? I just put these myself :







, at least you don't have any problem this way.

Man I quite liked that outfit of Floyd to be honest. It was kind of unexpected and yet it looked fine to have the jacket and polo worn together. It looked a little bit old school as well.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Dude that shit happens to me to. :fire What's the matter ? I just put these myself :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't look horrible...just a bit tacky, imo. You'd never see anyone who know anything about fashion wear the same pattern shirt and jacket. You'd certainly never see that on any Gucci ads.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Abraham said:


> It doesn't look horrible...just a bit tacky, imo. You'd never see anyone who know anything about fashion wear the same pattern shirt and jacket. You'd certainly never see that on any Gucci ads.


But he is also a boxer not a model and even many models are sometimes dressed shitty if they aren't doing a job. I think it looks cool maybe that's just because of the other stuff he wears sometimes but I like it


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Yo lets not be gay.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah it was so good Manny and Margo tried to emulate that fruity style without managing to come close to it. :hat


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Yeah it was so good Manny and Margo tried to emulate that fruity style without managing to come close to it. :hat


:lol: I can hear Mayweather now..."ain't nobody started wearing Gucci jackets 'till Floyd Mayweather started wearing Gucci jackets. S-soon as Money Mayweather put on a Gucci jacket, everyone else put on a Gucci jacket."


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Abraham said:


> :lol: I can hear Mayweather now..."ain't nobody started wearing Gucci jackets 'till Floyd Mayweather started wearing Gucci jackets. S-soon as Money Mayweather put on a Gucci jacket, everyone else put on a Gucci jacket."


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gucci and Luis are so ugly though. I don't get the love for it. Luggage maybe, but the rest just looks shit. 


They need some Topman clothes in their wardrobe. Shit is aces. Amir Khan knows :deal


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> They need some Topman clothes in their wardrobe. Shit is aces. Amir Khan knows :deal


Nucca please ... :hat










And yes Floyd wore it first ! :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Nucca please ... :hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


>


You DO NOT wear a tie with a shawl collar suit, never. Let alone a black tie with some kind of blue fruity stripe on it. I don't even talk about the watch dude, it's hideous and doesn't match at all with the rest of his outfit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> You DO NOT wear a tie with a shawl collar suit, never. Let alone a black tie with some kind of blue fruity stripe on it. I don't even talk about the watch dude, it's hideous and doesn't match at all with the rest of his outfit.


The watch is bad but the rest of the suit is top notch. It looks excellent. People say you can't wear boat shoes unless youre on a boat now look it. Khan is the most stylish person in boxing ATM


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> The watch is bad but the rest of the suit is top notch. It looks excellent. People say you can't wear boat shoes unless youre on a boat now look it. Khan is the most stylish person in boxing ATM


Yes he maybe is but that picture doesn't prove it.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

gucci is a dummys brand these days. massed produced to people that just buy it for the label


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Yes he maybe is but that picture doesn't prove it.


Khan KO1 Fashion


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> gucci is a dummys brand these days. massed produced to people that just buy it for the label


I think Luis and Gucci are more women's shit these days.

Ermenegildo Zegna, D&G, Armani, Thom Browne, Topman and even Zara are the best in the biz for guys right now.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Gucci and Luis are so ugly though. I don't get the love for it. Luggage maybe, but the rest just looks shit.
> 
> They need some Topman clothes in their wardrobe. Shit is aces. Amir Khan knows :deal


fuck outta here


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> The watch is bad but the rest of the suit is top notch. It looks excellent. People say you can't wear boat shoes unless youre on a boat now look it. Khan is the most stylish person in boxing ATM


Amir khan dresses like all the brown mofos do here in UK nothing special


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Amir khan dresses like all the brown mofos do here in UK nothing special


Would you rather him have a magic carpet draped over him?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ermenegildo Zegna


Picked up a tie there last week when I was at the store in Chicago. If I had the money for it, I'd be draining my accounts with their stuff :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JMP said:


> Picked up a tie there last week when I was at the store in Chicago. If I had the money for it, I'd be draining my accounts with their stuff :lol:


It doesn't get much better really. band of Outsiders maybe for ties but EZ has the whole package.


----------

